# NAATI Paraprofessional Interpreter Test



## ekhtai (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, there, has anyone done the captioned test before? I would just like to know how difficult is it and whether it can be passed in one sitting?

Edward


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

ekhtai said:


> Hi, there, has anyone done the captioned test before? I would just like to know how difficult is it and whether it can be passed in one sitting? Edward


it shouldn't be very difficult if your eilts is 7 in each band. you can try to obtain sample test kit from them or elsewhere to get a feel of it. 

but paraprofessional level certificate wouldn't give you the 5 additional points if I am not wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ekhtai (Sep 1, 2013)

Seems the 5 points only requires paraprofessional level.


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

ekhtai said:


> Seems the 5 points only requires paraprofessional level.


yeah? then go for it. I presume translator test should be easier than interpreter? good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ekhtai (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, sailoz, u have sat for the test before? Can u share your experience?


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

ekhtai said:


> Hi, sailoz, u have sat for the test before? Can u share your experience?


 hi Edward, I didn't but some of my friend did. he obtained the professional level accreditation. it is quite a battle for him. according to the bits and pieces of info mentioned by her, it seems that translator test is held much more frequent and much easier than the interpreter test. 

if you are from overseas, you can log onto the NAATI website to look into a lot of booklets www.naati.com.au to find out when and where each level of tests are held. 

But please bear it in mind that she is on professional level and I am not sure what she said is also relevant to paraprofessional level. 

Another thing I remembered her saying is the extremely long waiting before you can get the result of your test. If I remember it right, it is over 3 months. 

Hope these help!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ekhtai (Sep 1, 2013)

presumably, paraprofessional should be much easier.

Yes, it takes 10 weeks to get the result.

Thanks for the information anyway.


----------



## sonica (Apr 3, 2014)

ekhtai said:


> presumably, paraprofessional should be much easier.
> 
> Yes, it takes 10 weeks to get the result.
> 
> Thanks for the information anyway.


Hi ekhtai

Did u take the NAATI test. .. plz share your experience. .. I'm planning to take it in order to increase my points


----------



## Omidk (Feb 3, 2015)

*Paraprofessional NAATI interpreting test*

Hi Edward,

The paraprofessional test is relatively easy. The modules on this test are as follows:

1. culture and social aspects of your origin country and Australia
2. Ethics of the profession
3. Dialogue interpreting 

You can buy the sample tests along with a CD from any NAATI office or order them on their website at naati.com.au ( I recommend you to do it as it will give you an idea of what the test is like). 

I am an interpreter myself and I run a website on which I share a lot of tips for the people who want to get into this profession. Feel free to check it out and ask any questions you might have <*SNIP*>


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone here a Hindi to English translator and can help me translate 2 pages of my old license? Asking here as my local translator had some misgivings about translating such an old license


----------



## Omidk (Feb 3, 2015)

josh.machine said:


> Anyone here a Hindi to English translator and can help me translate 2 pages of my old license? Asking here as my local translator had some misgivings about translating such an old license


Hi Josh,

Naati website (naati.com.au) has a directory of translators and interpreters in AUstralia. You can search to find them based on your preferred location or the level of the translators expertise on naati website.


----------



## FrozeN666 (Aug 5, 2016)

Omidk said:


> Hi Edward,
> 
> The paraprofessional test is relatively easy. The modules on this test are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hey man,
The website is not working.

Has anyone actually passed the paraprofessional exam?

I can't find anyone who has done NAATI and nothing on the Internet is available as well.

Please if anyone has done it share some tips as i desperately need extra 5 points.

Thanks


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello guys,

Here another one that is going to take the test soon.

I have a sample test from Naati. Does anybody want to exchange sample tests?
Does not matter to me if you are applying for a different language than me, it will help.

Thanks


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Here another one that is going to take the test soon.
> 
> ...


Is that for interpreter or for translation?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

I also interest in this exam.
Can we write this exam from our own country or we have to move to Ausi (by tourist Visa) in order to take this exam? (I heard like this)
Plz put here more information...


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Is that for interpreter or for translation?


PARAproffesional interpreter.

Are you interested in exchange test kit?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> PARAproffesional interpreter.
> 
> Are you interested in exchange test kit?


Sorry, I am interested for professional translator.


----------



## vietanhtran241 (Sep 14, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Here another one that is going to take the test soon.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd love to. I'm also going to take the paraprofessional interpreter test this month, pls contact me through my email so we can exchange the test.
<SNIP>

sorry I'm the new user so i need to space in the email (they don't let me post my email add) 

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator *

thanks
Victor


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi vietanhtran241,

I would like to talk with you, or send a privete message, but the forum doesn't allow me to send you a message because you are just new in the forum. AFTER you write more posts in the forum, probably you can talk privete messages with me and other people

Thanks


----------



## vietanhtran241 (Sep 14, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> Hi vietanhtran241,
> 
> I would like to talk with you, or send a privete message, but the forum doesn't allow me to send you a message because you are just new in the forum. AFTER you write more posts in the forum, probably you can talk privete messages with me and other people
> 
> Thanks


Yeh, I know. How about we exchange the questions on the cultural and ethical issues right here? It's not a big deal and anyone can benefit from it.
Cheers

Victor


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco (Oct 6, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Here another one that is going to take the test soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Benedict7, when are you taking the test? I am about to buy a test kit, did you find helpful? 

I have been looking for days for people's experiences regarding this test but I havent found any, even less in Spanish till I got here and on page one someone said it should be "relatively" easy. Hopefully all went well for you, and if it is possible could you tell us about your experience.

Best regards

Jorge Ramirez


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi mate

i have sample tests in Persian and i think er can still use the English part and practice it.

would you like to exchange the samples?

Best


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I think that we have to post at least 5 messages to be able to send between us private messages


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco (Oct 6, 2016)

benedict7 said:


> Hi guys, I think that we have to post at least 5 messages to be able to send between us private messages


I'll get on with it, still is the only way for people to communicate with other exam takers



> Hi mate
> 
> i have sample tests in Persian and i think er can still use the English part and practice it.
> 
> ...


We should get the 5 posts done and then get together in facebook or any other kind of group


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

hi mates

out your FACEBOOK ID here
i will find you now then exchange soon.

cheers


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

or we can keep texting here to get 5 posts


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

almost done


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys, which city are you guys living in? Maybe we can met and exchange sample tests and also information about ielts. I am in Adelaide, and I have to travel 2 times per year to Melbourne.


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

guys are you still there ??


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

i am in adelaide as well.


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco (Oct 6, 2016)

I live in Sydney, quite far from all of you. But we can add material online


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

can you send me a message with your phone number so we can get in touch easier?


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

JorgeRamirezArauco said:


> I live in Sydney, quite far from all of you. But we can add material online


yeah sure, please send me your phone number. i dont know how to do it


----------



## hesamshimi (Sep 22, 2016)

i sent you two my number, let's discuss there more.


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco (Oct 6, 2016)

Omidk said:


> Hi Edward,
> 
> The paraprofessional test is relatively easy. The modules on this test are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Omidk, I tried to send you a message, could you tell us a bit more about the test, you actually sat the test? Or you took the course?

I'm planning on buying the kit and go to workshop + I have 7.5 average on IELTs, should that be enough if I practice a lot?

Any key tip you can give us?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JorgeRamirezArauco said:


> Hi Omidk, I tried to send you a message, could you tell us a bit more about the test, you actually sat the test? Or you took the course?
> 
> I'm planning on buying the kit and go to workshop + I have 7.5 average on IELTs, should that be enough if I practice a lot?
> 
> Any key tip you can give us?


Please note that if you left click on the name of the poster in his post and check his profile you'll see he has not visited this forum for 18 months. 
kaju


----------



## FrozeN666 (Aug 5, 2016)

Guys i have purchased a sample test pack. If anyone has purchased in their own language i am happy to exchange the dialoges and questions in English.

PM me for more info


----------



## Lui1104 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sitting for paraprofessional interpreting soon. SO Hard to find study buddy. Anyone interested? I'm Japanese live in Melbourne


----------



## ahadumar (Jan 25, 2017)

Lui1104 said:


> I'm sitting for paraprofessional interpreting soon. SO Hard to find study buddy. Anyone interested? I'm Japanese live in Melbourne


Yeah im planning to sit for it soon too, we can help each other if you're up for it. Im still a new member so I'll have to post 5 posts before i can pm you I believe. Where do you live? Im in sydney.


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Omidk,

Could you PM me you website with tips for those who are planning to take the NAATI test? 
Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

JorgeRamirezArauco said:


> Hi Omidk, I tried to send you a message, could you tell us a bit more about the test, you actually sat the test? Or you took the course?
> 
> I'm planning on buying the kit and go to workshop + I have 7.5 average on IELTs, should that be enough if I practice a lot?
> 
> Any key tip you can give us?


Hey Jorge,

I am also interested in this kit, my gf will buy it soon so maybe we can interchange it (french kit) but she speaks spanish as well. We are located in Sydney. I hope I can PM you soon. I couldn't find you in FB with your name.


----------



## WillGreg (Apr 9, 2016)

*Naati test is probably a scam*

Want to warn all that some say the paraprofessional test is actually very hard and only ~15% of the people pass the exam. There are a lot of people complainning and I tend to believe them given the price of the exam and material... you could end up paying around 1500 with the test, trainning material and the workshops they give. And that is if you pass the test on the first time. Look what people are saying about it on the net.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> I also interest in this exam.
> Can we write this exam from our own country or we have to move to Ausi (by tourist Visa) in order to take this exam? (I heard like this)
> Plz put here more information...


Hi Kasun,

I need few information regarding this as well. did u take part in the NAATI exam in Sri Lanka. if so what is the place? is there any study materials available. or as u said do we need to go to Australia to do that exam?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> I also interest in this exam.
> Can we write this exam from our own country or we have to move to Ausi (by tourist Visa) in order to take this exam? (I heard like this)
> Plz put here more information...


Hi Kasun,

I also need information regarding this.
Did u take the exam in sri lanka or do we actually need to go to Australia to take the exam? Is there any place to get study materials or information about this subject


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Kasun,
> 
> I also need information regarding this.
> Did u take the exam in sri lanka or do we actually need to go to Australia to take the exam? Is there any place to get study materials or information about this subject


Hi

All info is available on NAATI website. For study material there is a payment option


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> All info is available on NAATI website. For study material there is a payment option


oh ok. Thanks a lot. could you pleas provide me the official website link


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> oh ok. Thanks a lot. could you pleas provide me the official website link


https://www.naati.com.au/


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> https://www.naati.com.au/


Thank you


----------



## rameezcfa (Oct 13, 2017)

rurouni777 said:


> Hey Jorge,
> 
> I am also interested in this kit, my gf will buy it soon so maybe we can interchange it (french kit) but she speaks spanish as well. We are located in Sydney. I hope I can PM you soon. I couldn't find you in FB with your name.



can anybody plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.


plz help

thanks


----------



## rameezcfa (Oct 13, 2017)

hesamshimi said:


> i sent you two my number, let's discuss there more.


hello bro, can u plz guide me about NAATI, i am from Pakistan. so i will be doing english to urdu.


Plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.

looking forward to u

thanks


----------



## rameezcfa (Oct 13, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> All info is available on NAATI website. For study material there is a payment option




can anybody plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.


----------



## rameezcfa (Oct 13, 2017)

ahadumar said:


> Yeah im planning to sit for it soon too, we can help each other if you're up for it. Im still a new member so I'll have to post 5 posts before i can pm you I believe. Where do you live? Im in sydney.



hi bro, i am also from pakistan.

can anybody plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.

i also want the prepration kit, if u have, the plz inform me..

thanks


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

I dont think rameezcfa you can attempt this exam now, i am also in a process of applying but Naati doing changes and will publish information in next few months.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

I am also in a process of giving NAATI Exam for getting 5 additional points, i am from Pakistan so i guess option for me to attempt this exam in Australia. Is there any one here from Pakistan and have got more information?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

rameezcfa said:


> can anybody plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.


Hi Rameez are you planning to attempt this exam from Australia?


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi everyone!
Been reading this thread, and I noticed that a few have been commenting that this test can only be done in australia is that right?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Suzumiya said:


> Hi everyone!
> Been reading this thread, and I noticed that a few have been commenting that this test can only be done in australia is that right?


It depends on which test you choose
Some tests only available in Australia and some tests are available in certain countries.

Check NAATI website 

https://www.naati.com.au


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

I want to sit for any of these exams (traslator or interpreter) for the points. Does anyone have feedback on the exam? Material?

Regards,
Max


----------



## joseev (Jan 18, 2018)

To apply as an Interpreter via the SOL list, which particular test does one need to book for? there are tests like Paraprofessional Interpreter, Paraprofessional Translator, Professional Translator, etc.
Also, is the 'Professional Translator' test is the test through which people can obtain 5 points for migration?


----------

